# Latvian: Happy Birthday?



## doodoo11

Can anybody give me the Latvian for Happy 18th Birthday? It's my friends 18th Birthday tomorrow and I would like to send her a card in Latvian.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## knakts

I guess this comes a bit too late... 

In Latvian it would be "Daudz laimes 18. dzimšanas dienā!" or "Daudz laimes astoņpadsmitajā dzimšanas dienā!"

Alternatively you can replace the number or remove it, it would not affect the rest of the greeting.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

http://www.shabbir.com/romance/bday.html
 Here is how to congratulate people from all over!


----------



## knakts

Yes, that page is helpful. Only it doesn't offer the original spelling.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I personally adore the sound of Latvian, so I do not need any guide . I go to Latvia every year and often just stop by some groups of people to hear them speak. I do not have many friends there so I rarely speak myself beyond the basics


----------

